# New England in 08



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

sweet, hows the curtis holding up for you man?


----------



## BSM Exhaust (Dec 5, 2009)

I didnt like the Curtis as much as the Fisher MM2 I had before. The Curtis takes longer to hook up.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Man it looks cold.


----------

